# I found a new job



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

I found a job with another plumbing company,this time its's a commercial contracting company and a service one.i just wanted to get with a company thats going to give me a real opportunity to become a plumber and the guys appreciate my help.this company is actually going to put me in an apprenticeship program for for years.they going to pay for my schooling while i work for them.i said the hell with the manager at my old job,because i'm not going to let nobody tell me that i can't be a plumber because i love plumbing,anyway yall wish me good luck.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Keep up the positive thinking ma man


----------



## Canadiana (May 12, 2013)

I currently work commercial. Hope youre ok with heights haha. If this is what you want to do (really) then I hope you stick with it. Give Journeymen their proper due and respect, theyre more likely to take the time to teach you, and thats what you need. If you have trouble remembering what it is your supposed to bring for what kind of jobs, write it down. Write everything down if you can. Try to anticipate whats going to happen next, and whats going to be needed. Journeymans the boss, you dont have to like it but you do have to abide by it. Good luck.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think you will find commercial Journeymen to be even less patient and more demanding than smaller service shops. :whistling2:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I think you will find commercial Journeymen to be even less patient and more demanding than smaller service shops. :whistling2:


 I notice a lot of WE ARE HIRING signs on a lot of smaller 2 to 5 truck shops in our area these are plg, heating, air drain cleaning, service shops maybe things are looking up.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I think you will find commercial Journeymen to be even less patient and more demanding than smaller service shops. :whistling2:


 


i'll just have to ignore them if they start talking sh**.i think journeymen with the company im about to work for might have more patience though because they are getting paid by the hour and they don't have to reach quoata and be pressured into doing sales by the management and dispatch people rushing through jobs so they can get to the next call.this is not a service company where we have to do calls going from place to place like my old job everyday we will be working at different site,but the site we go to on that day we are going to be their all day.this is a contract company so at least the plumbers/apprentices don't have to worry about home owners complaining about the price for the job.i'm going to stick with plumbing and work my way up to a journeyman in years to come.i'm glad to have the opportunity to see what it's like in the commercial side of the trade.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I work commercial all the time and true there are not "quotas" but construction Timelines are unrealistic lots of the time and a lot of generals will complain more than home owners


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

You didn't like someone telling you what to do well now make sure you know who OSHA is


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> You didn't like someone telling you what to do well now make sure you know who OSHA is


 

yeh i know OSHA,thats the safet/inspecting company


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wait till ur on site all rolled out and bam y'all get a service call cuz no one else can make it or ur just the closest and ur j man says roll it up now !!! Y'all do ur call and then back to job site unroll and work then roll up again at the end of the day or even better y'all do this several times in a day !!! This will really put a const plumber in a great mood. I think ur very ignorant to how these things really work. And const plumbers are not near as nice as service plumbers. We don't take crap and we will haze you till I quit if we don't like u. I can smell ur attitude a mile away. With out major adjustment u won't cut it. U can just ignore it when they talk ****. U must be totally submissive to him and realize you don't know chit. U will dig all day. Core holes all day. Carry pipe all day I doubt you will be running pipe and setting fixture when u start. And if ther are other app on site. Ul be the bottom of the ladder. And have to do what they say to. Thers a set chain of command in const. U WILL be at the bottom and if u whine about a specific task. U will be assigned it more and more. U won't get to at on big equipment. Ul be in the ditch with a shovel while the plumber is eating his donut in the job trailer Thers no I will be respected I'm a man bla bla bla crap. Ur the bich and will be given all the bich work 

I think you had choice words to describe me and that I wasn't very nice. Well son I'm a construction plumber. And now ur my bich!!!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, good luck then. 

How about a daily update on your progress? Like a journal....Use this thread.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> yeh i know OSHA,thats the safet/inspecting company


Hahahaha u think they are a COMPANY???? Ya fooked again... its the GOVERMENT!!! They will cost your COMPANY a lot of money if you don't follow the safety rules.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Pay attention, Ask a lot of questions, even stupid ones. Go to all safety meetings. Come in early everyday. Grow some thick skin. Don't miss any classes. Never talk back. You can learn from even the biggest *******s. Do all these things and more and in time you can ride that plumbing gravy train all the way to the bank.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Wait till ur on site all rolled out and bam y'all get a service call cuz no one else can make it or ur just the closest and ur j man says roll it up now !!! Y'all do ur call and then back to job site unroll and work then roll up again at the end of the day or even better y'all do this several times in a day !!! This will really put a const plumber in a great mood. I think ur very ignorant to how these things really work. And const plumbers are not near as nice as service plumbers. We don't take crap and we will haze you till I quit if we don't like u. I can smell ur attitude a mile away. With out major adjustment u won't cut it. U can just ignore it when they talk ****. U must be totally submissive to him and realize you don't know chit. U will dig all day. Core holes all day. Carry pipe all day I doubt you will be running pipe and setting fixture when u start. And if ther are other app on site. Ul be the bottom of the ladder. And have to do what they say to. Thers a set chain of command in const. U WILL be at the bottom and if u whine about a specific task. U will be assigned it more and more. U won't get to at on big equipment. Ul be in the ditch with a shovel while the plumber is eating his donut in the job trailer Thers no I will be respected I'm a man bla bla bla crap. Ur the bich and will be given all the bich work
> 
> I think you had choice words to describe me and that I wasn't very nice. Well son I'm a construction plumber. And now ur my bich!!!!


 

well i'm a nice person,so i expect them to be nice to me too.i'm not the kind of person that talks back or get's smart ass when a jman/manage tells me what to do.so with justice if i don't disrespect them they shouldn't disrespect me.i'ma a hard worker,i mean i can be out there on the streets robbing people,selling drugs,and stealing.hell i can just sit on on my ass at home,smoke weed and drink allday.instead i choose to make an honest living by going to work everyday and work hard,so yes i should get respect for that,but unfortenity no matter how nice you are people will still run over you taking your politness for weakness talking to you like a bich.





when i start working for company,if the them guys on the site start talking s*** to me i'm just going to turn the other cheek and keep working.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

i just did a search on google about contruction plumbing and i see that contruction plumbing is where you have to remodel a building or come up with a new model of the building and look at blue prints as to service plumbing you just do repairs.is plumbing remodeling the same thing as repiping a house?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Pay attention, Ask a lot of questions, even stupid ones.


 ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> i just did a search on google about contruction plumbing and i see that contruction plumbing is where you have to remodel a building or come up with a new model of the building and look at blue prints as to service plumbing you just do repairs.is plumbing remodeling the same thing as repiping a house?


Wtf???


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Wtf???


 
why u say that?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I said this before when you are your own boss you can decide what you want to do. Until then just deal with what is given to you. I don't believe you can make it sorry


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Wtf???


This dude is lost. I say he's a fake. No one is this stupid. I'm goin to Houston and bay city. This week end. I've got meet this princess !!!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

When I worked out of the local there were two distinct groups of plumbers, A book & B book. 
A book did all the new construction and renovation work, B book guys got paid less but took home their company trucks, they only did service work. Small roughs sometimes less than 4 fixtures. But mostly fixing leaks and changing out point of use water heaters, flushometers. Crap like that. Thats the difference between service and construction. If your out there alone fixing existing plumbing thats service. If your installing new s**t and there is a crew of guys with a foreman, thats construction baby!


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

WTF !!! Your a nice guy , so you think because of that reason the other guys will be nice to you back. Let me tell you something when my journeyman is on a project , he is my eyes and ears there, he not only pushing the job hard but pushing the men even harder. I'm sorry to tell you when you are working on a big job or " commercial job" there are no NICE GUYS. The time when you guys are be able to be nice is when your not working on a job that cost your Boss money.
Plus I will let you in on something you might not know, you screw something up on a job!!! The Boss says to you " well this is a learning experience for you don't let it happen again " now here is what he says to the Journeyman on the job " what the F$&k were you doing , how did YOU let this happen, this is F$$king costing me money !! What am I'm paying you for? Fix it NOW ! What are you teaching this guy...... 
See how nice he will be to you. LOL
That's how we roll in NYC.

And you google a job description after you took the job !!!!!! Wait !!! Wait !!! Wait for it !!!! I see something in your future !!!!! 

A PINK SLIP......... Lol 

Peace and Love, Peace and Love.....


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> When I worked out of the local there were two distinct groups of plumbers, A book & B book.
> A book did all the new construction and renovation work, B book guys got paid less but took home their company trucks, they only did service work. Small roughs sometimes less than 4 fixtures. But mostly fixing leaks and changing out point of use water heaters, flushometers. Crap like that. Thats the difference between service and construction. If your out there alone fixing existing plumbing thats service. If your installing new s**t and there is a crew of guys with a foreman, thats construction baby!


 

yep i'ma be with a crew of guys and a foreman.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

Plumber71 said:


> Wait !!! Wait !!! Wait for it !!!! I see something in your future !!!!!
> 
> A PINK SLIP......... Lol
> 
> Peace and Love, Peace and Love.....


 

negative talk,no words of encouragement right there


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol !!! No , that's the real world of trying to become a plumber.

Good luck !!!!!! You sound like a nice guy.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

moonapprentice said:


> ...


Seems you are dumbfounded by my statement. Let me explain since this may directly affect you. 

In all my years in this trade, one of my best apprentices had a learning disorder. He showed up to work everyday on time or 15 minutes early. He asked a lot of questions. Sometimes he would ask the same question several times to which he received the same answer. He was a hard worker. He never complained. Eventually he learned how to solder and I let him run pipe on his own. I would make him tear out the mistakes and redo it many times. He stayed with it and after several years of class he took his journeyman test. He failed it 4 times. But he stayed strong and after 11 years as an apprentice, he passed the test. 

Now I have been through many plumbers who thought they were the s**t. But none of them NOT ONE has the courage, work ethic and determination as this guy. 

He calls me from time to time just to thank me for teaching him. He has 3 boys. One is now HIS apprentice working for his small shop back east.

So I say again, Even the stupidest questions deserve an answer when trying to learn a trade that one can be proud to know. So
You can have a roof over your head and feed your kids. But most important, to know that you did it in spite of the odds.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Seems you are dumbfounded by my statement. Let me explain since this may directly affect you.
> 
> In all my years in this trade, one of my best apprentices had a learning disorder. He showed up to work everyday on time or 15 minutes early. He asked a lot of questions. Sometimes he would ask the same question several times to which he received the same answer. He was a hard worker. He never complained. Eventually he learned how to solder and I let him run pipe on his own. I would make him tear out the mistakes and redo it many times. He stayed with it and after several years of class he took his journeyman test. He failed it 4 times. But he stayed strong and after 11 years as an apprentice, he passed the test.
> 
> ...


Seems you are dumbfounded on why I pasted what you had said because I thought Allen cats question was a little more retarded than the point you were trying to get across about asking questions... it was a really basic response hope that helps your misunderstanding


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

wyplumber said:


> I work commercial all the time and true there are not "quotas" but construction Timelines are unrealistic lots of the time and a lot of generals will complain more than home owners


How true is this!


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

moonapprentice said:


> Seems you are dumbfounded on why I pasted what you had said because I thought Allen cats question was a little more retarded than the point you were trying to get across about asking questions... it was a really basic response hope that helps your misunderstanding


 

why question wasn't retarded,i've never been im construction plumbing before, i just wanted to make sure i had a full understanding of what the contruction part of the trade is ok??? i can't ask questions?


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I think you will find commercial Journeymen to be even less patient and more demanding than smaller service shops. :whistling2:


 
this is really true? even though commercial contruction jmen are not pressured to sale and hurry up get to the next job like a sevice company jman?


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Most apprentices will never relate to a jman/Forman until they are one.....

It sure would be interesting if you somehow ended up working for the same company as I do and we're put on my job working under me lol......

Sometimes we don't have time to answer questions......

Good luck to you OP


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Allencat said:


> this is really true? even though commercial contruction jmen are pressured to sale and hurry up get to the next job like a sevice company jman?


I my god dude. Get real. If ur for real u arnt plumbing material. U have no clue wat ur a forget it. U got to a banned member. No way even ur this stupid. Freaking queer. Go bang sheet metal


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol that's too funny


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I try.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol !! Everyone wants to be a plumber !!!! But no one can handle the ripping of the A hole . Most guys abuse the helpers in the beginning to see what they are made of , not because they do just for fun!!! " it was fun" lol
They want to know if you are worth the knowledge and time they have to pass on.
But here is what my master plumber told me a long time ago " A good Apprentice will make the Master Plumber great " 
Lucky he's not here with me , I bet I can get him at least 5 times to run out to the truck for a bucket of steam.... At least !!!! Lol

I sense fear in him my Fellow Jedi's , fear is a sign of the dark side , fear will bring him what we Jedi's Call the " Pink Slip " 

Lol


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

As an apprentice in the union I can say that texmex and plumbing71 give pretty accurate descriptions. I have had journeyman that are on powertrips, act like *******s and are straightup scumbags. I have had mechanics that are gentleman and teach you as much as they can. Having said that I learned a lot more from the nice guys. The best thing you can do is keep your mouth shut since word gets around especially if your in the union...your attitude will proceed itself. which I have learned. I never encountered such a bunch of wash women in my life. There is a thing called karma and once you turn journeyman you might even be some of your former ******* formen's foreman. At the point when this happens and your no longer an apprentice and someone on the job tries to treat you like your still their apprentice as in "Hey kid wtf is wrong with you or get me breakfast, and there is no point in teaching you because your useless" the proper response would be the only thing you can teach me is how to **** your sister now get back to work. And thus the circle of construction plumbing is complete. Apprentice is now journeyman.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

When I was an apprentice I had a journeyman that thought it was funny to drink my Gatorade so one day I took a whiz in. I never said anything but that was the last time he took my drink. Lol


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Testy !!!!! You are flipping out on a plumbing forum , I can only image how fast you will crack on a job site.

Tick toc !!! The clock is ticking


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Thug life


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> Testy !!!!! You are flipping out on a plumbing forum , I can only image how fast you will crack on a job site.
> 
> Tick toc !!! The clock is ticking


Quote worth re-quoting.

Closed.


----------

